# What to look for in a vest?



## vvcarpio (Sep 4, 2014)

When on location doing an architectural shoot, I often find myself running back and forth to my bag to grab replacement batteries. The replacement batteries are for my camera and field monitor.

What do I look for in buying a good vest? Any recommendations? Would they be hot enough that I might rather not wear them especially on hot summer days? Are there utility belts instead? I don't intend to carry around lenses or flashguns although I might want a small DSLR-desktop-tripod if it will fit. Would be nice to keep the price under $50. I'll consider a higher if there are features I might like. I see some vests at B&H for under $30. Are they worth it? (I am in NYC and can walk to B&H to try them out.)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 4, 2014)

get a decent fannypack


----------



## keyseddie (Sep 4, 2014)

I use a Domke vest from many years ago. Lots of pockets, partially net for ventilation. However, if you are close enough to B&H to walk, that's all you need to know. Walk to B&H and try them out.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2014)

I've got a VERY old Tamarac which has done yeoman service for many years.  Like any other clothing, look for good quality materials and good finishes.  Things to look for in a photo vest in particular are:  Epaulets (to keep your camera straps on your shoulders), a snap-closer in front (so that you don't have to always have the zipper done up, and gives you more room when bending), zip or snap-fasteners instead of Velcro-style (since hook and loop fasteners tend to get 'clogged' with lint and lose their security), a reasonable number of pockets, but not too many.  Nothing worse than losing something in your vest!  

Mine is made of ligh-weight synthetic and mesh, and other than when I weigh it down with a lot of gear, I don't notice it.  I would avoid the dark/black colours as those will soak up heat on a sunny day.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2014)

I have used a nice fishing vest for the past two years. It has BIG side pockets, which allow me to put my 70-200/2.8, in either side pocket, which is handy, because I use that lens a lot, but will often change out of that lens and into an 85 prime or a shorter wide angle zoom. A vest is actually a pretty good system for me, for carrying about four lenses and my filters and stuff when doing outdoor photo shoots. But these days there are multiple, other ways to carry accessories and photo gear. Harnesses, fanny or waist packs, holsters, pouches, holsters, you name it, there are now all kinds of holding devices, some that are stand-alone, others that are part of larger, more "tactical" style systems that look almost military. B&H Photo would be a great place to shop for this kind of stuff!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 4, 2014)

Kevlar.

I mean really, pretty obvious.

Lol


----------



## curtyoungblood (Sep 4, 2014)

Are you really considering a vest just to carry around a few batteries? 

How many batteries do you go through in a day of shooting architectural stuff? Can you not simply put the spares into your pants pocket?


----------



## runnah (Sep 4, 2014)

[h=2]What to look for in a vest?[/h]Virgins! 

ahaha


----------



## runnah (Sep 4, 2014)

Seriously tho this is what I wear. Safe, light, cheap. I do work in heavy construction so most of the time it is required.

PIP 302-0500 Class 2 Two-Tone Surveyor Safety Vest with Six Pockets - Orange | FullSource.com

http://cdn.fullsource.com/images/items/a/raw/PIP-302-0500-ORG-A.jpg


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you very much all. As expected from TPF, I encounter a rich gamut of opinions and options more than enough to (hopefully) form a decision (instead of confuse...).

Didn't think of the fanny pack. I'm not used to having anything around my waist, though -- it keeps getting bumped. I think something in my upper body would be better. But definitely not ruling out a good fanny pack.

Regarding batteries in my jeans, I don't replace the battery in my camera when it's still around 50%. So during shoots, it often gets exhausted. The last time I carried 2 spare batteries in my jeans pockets for my camera. It turned out the second of two spares was not at 100% (battery leak?) so it, too, died on me. With 2 batteries bulging in my jeans pockets, I really have no room for my field monitor's spares. (I use the field monitor for the architects to get a bigger view so it's on all the time.) Cargo pants as my wife suggested might work, but I'm a very trendy kind of guy and always wear skinny tight jeans just kidding. Seriously, cargo pants might work. I just don't like khaki because I kneel on the ground a lot.

I gather Domke and Tamarac are good brands.

Then there are not necessarily photography equipment like construction and fishing vests. Definitely cool. Wal-Mart might have some.

When not working and I go out to pursue photography as a hobby, I often hike in the woods. I always wear a bright red cap in case there are deer hunters around. I'll remember the kevlar suggestion for better protection next time around...


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 4, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> When not working and I go out to pursue photography as a hobby, I often hike in the woods. I always wear a bright red cap in case there are deer hunters around. I'll remember the kevlar suggestion for better protection next time around...



What can I say, divorced.  Kevlar vest is a must.  Lol


----------



## baturn (Sep 4, 2014)

As to your concern about summer heat - I wore my vest (Tilley) everyday, all day while on safari in Kenya last Sept and was very comfortable. Avg. daytime temp. approx. 85 deg. F.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm guessing your batteries are either 'brand X' or beyond their useful recharge 'life'. It might be time to get some new ones. Also, have you considered getting a grip for your camera? I typically get several event-shoots out of a single charge on my gripped 5Diii.  After about 1500 shots, I'll recharge them before the next outing.  I don't even HAVE spares for the camera.

As for vests, I don't have one. When I'm going to be away from my bag of goodies - downtown city shooting, mostly - I simply put 1 or 2 extra lenses into individual Lowepro lens cases and hook 'em on my belt. With lens #3 mounted to my camera, I'm ready to go. I just have to make sure that I have a case big enough for my largest lens for that day. I have another case for filters on my belt as well. My only complaint with 'belt mount' cases is if I'm sitting somewhere, they become uncomfortable as they are hanging down. As for walking, I put them more towards my front, to avoid arm-swing contact.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a Humvee vest, and I use it quite a bit.  Like John's, mine has a mesh material in the back to allow ventilation. It also has a large pocket on the inside back, which I like, because I can keep stuff like my ID and money in that.

I will say that around HERE, it does sometimes just get too hot with the vest on and fully loaded. I love the heat, and this year it's not been hot enough for the vest to matter, but most years we get a lot of 95+ degree days, combined with pretty high humidity and it can make you feel like you've stepped into a sauna.  Which I like, but not necessarily with a vest on. 

I *also* have a fanny pack, and I use it a lot too. Sometimes, on a hike, I ditch the bag completely and use the vest AND the fanny pack. I can fit two lenses (smaller ones, like my 100mm macro and my 28mm), a few small items like a cleaning cloth, and two bottles of water into the fanny pack, then snacks, plastic bag (in case of rain), batteries, pen and notepad, remote, maybe another lens, my Kindle, etc in the vest. Saves a lot of back strain to have stuff more evenly distributed while I hike.

I keep the fanny pack positioned so the storage part is in front, not in back.  It never bothers me at all.
I actually prefer that setup to a backpack, when I can get away with it. Of course, if I'm taking the Sigma 150-500 AND the Tamron 70-200 and both speedlights with me, I'd probably opt for the pack.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 5, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> When on location doing an architectural shoot, I often find myself running back and forth to my bag to grab replacement batteries. The replacement batteries are for my camera and field monitor.
> 
> What do I look for in buying a good vest? Any recommendations? Would they be hot enough that I might rather not wear them especially on hot summer days? Are there utility belts instead? I don't intend to carry around lenses or flashguns although I might want a small DSLR-desktop-tripod if it will fit. Would be nice to keep the price under $50. I'll consider a higher if there are features I might like. I see some vests at B&H for under $30. Are they worth it? (I am in NYC and can walk to B&H to try them out.)
> 
> Thanks a lot.



First, not sure if what you need to carry is worth using a vest for.  A fanny pack or even a velcro case (like a Joey) for a Black Rapid sling may be sufficient if all you're talking is 1-2 batteries and some extra SD cards.

Second, I rarely use my vest.  But when I do, the best I have is a military tactical vest.  It's black, it's got mesh (so it breathes well or in hot weather you just wear it over a T-shirt), some large pockets that work for lens or even a second body, and plenty of other space for things like...batteries.  Here's an example of something similar that is available commercially:  Amazon.com : Global Military Gear Tactical Vest, Black, Left Hand : Sports & Outdoors

Third, the time when I've found vests to be good is when you're shooting inside a car.  A sling or a backpack isn't very workable in a car (especially if there are multiple people).

Last of all, fit and feel is everything.  If it rubs in the wrong areas (particularly relevant to a couple of female shooters I've spoken to), then you won't wear it.  Put some on and see how they ride and if the places you'd put stuff are easy to reach for you.


----------



## Overread (Sep 5, 2014)

Check out The Vest Guy not only a lot of designs but also fully customisable! (if you want something that isn't on their drop down menus just drop them an email with your specifications)


----------



## runnah (Sep 5, 2014)

Overread said:


> Check out The Vest Guy not only a lot of designs but also fully customisable! (if you want something that isn't on their drop down menus just drop them an email with your specifications)



Guy's barn door is open.

http://www.thevestguy.com/product_images/The Alaskan Photo Vest-1743-W.jpg


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 5, 2014)

When I posted my question, I have only browsed the first page of B&H. I didn't know there were many more pages and the better ones seem to run up around $100 to $300 and more. So sm4him's comment on the Humvee is much appreciated.

I have a mix of Sony batteries and generic ones. One generic battery came from B&H's free bundle that came with the purchase of the A77. I am hoping B&H chose that battery for good reason.

I ordered the vertical grip from Amazon for now. It's the generic kind (with good reviews -- I hope it holds up). I have the generic kind for the A550 and am very happy with it.

When I'm not too busy (just got back from a shoot and am processing), I'll visit B&H.

Thanks a bunch, all. Really pleased with the responses I got.


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 5, 2014)

> What to look for in a vest?



I would want to know if it is long enough to conceal my holstered pistol.

You may not have this requirement.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 6, 2014)

I've got around 10 photo vests, some are lighter material than others. I have to say I don't use them anymore, fanny pack is more practical for me. It all depends on what you are planning to carry, a couple of big side pockets, one on the back, inside pockets are good. It all comes down to personal choice, remember that if you overload it, your shoulders and neck will take all the weight.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 6, 2014)

Runnah are you taking pictures or filling potholes? 

I haven't ever tried a vest other than wearing a fleece vest sometimes, never used to make them for women and the ones for men don't fit me, uh, where my anatomy is different. (Couldn't fit film in my bra but maybe could put a media card in there?) I just stick things in my jeans pockets and/or carry a small camera bag.


----------



## runnah (Sep 6, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Runnah are you taking pictures or filling potholes?  I haven't ever tried a vest other than wearing a fleece vest sometimes, never used to make them for women and the ones for men don't fit me, uh, where my anatomy is different. (Couldn't fit film in my bra but maybe could put a media card in there?) I just stick things in my jeans pockets and/or carry a small camera bag.



My job requires me to be in construction job sites so safety is important.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh, you wear it for real! I thought you were kidding. Because, you know, you're always so serious in your posts. (<-- sarcasm)


----------



## runnah (Sep 6, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Oh, you wear it for real! I thought you were kidding. Because, you know, you're always so serious in your posts. (<-- sarcasm)



Safety is no joke!


----------

